# Julie. Moving to the Valencia region?



## Julie008 (May 17, 2016)

Hi
This is my first posting..... So here goes, we are looking to buy a holiday home somewhere in the Vanencia province, but haven't really got a clue where, we would like to go inland, but no more than one hour from the Coast, we would prefer to be within walking distance of a town, we don't want to buy on an estate and would quite like a townhouse, we would like a town with some historical interest, and if possible a public swimming pool, we will have approx €100.000 to spend, we don't speak Spanish but we are going to start learning it
Any advice would be greatly appreicated 
Many thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

My best advice is to buy nothing until you know an area and have lived there for at least a year. If you have a perfect place to live then buy but if you are not sure then whatever you do, rent first!

Living in Spain takes some adjusting to and even if you are buying for holiday purposes, first you need to know where you like to holiday !

Spend time on trips, enjoy holidays and before you buy, rent somewhere and visit regularly and see if its your dream... because if you buy based on other peoples advice... the dream can soon become a nightmare!


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Julie
I don`t know much about the Valencia region, but if I have an advice, it would be to stay in the area for a while, holiday or renting, to see how you like it. I stayed different places in Spain over the past years, and like it at first, only after a six months time, a few unexpected realities usually kicks in, and I felt very happy i did not buy. You will only have a feeling of the area and neighborhood after living there for some time,
Best of luck! lane:


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We live in the Valencia region on the edge of village we can walk to. It has all the amenties you would want including a public swimming pool and we are 40 mins from the coast. The village is typically Spanish with a lot of history and properties are really good value for money. We are slightly bias because we chose to live here but if thats what you think you want it would be worthwhile googling Chella- , good luck in your search ;-) PS 15 mins to the train station and 36 mins on the train to Valencia with parking at 2.2 euro a day ;-) If you want some links to properties send me PM . ( i am not selling them ! )


----------



## pillum (Jan 12, 2015)

We live in a country villa just outside (10 min walk) of a little village called Vilamarxant, inland of Valencia. There is a good expat community here, though it is mainly made up of retirees. The village has a historical part and a newer part, and there are plenty of shops, restaurants and bars, additionally it's only 30 minutes from the coast with pretty good, though not too frequent, public transport links via bus, and a metro-ling to stations close by. There are very good public amenities (sports facilities, swimming pool etc), and the locals are very friendly and helpful. This is typical of small villages in this area, with some having better transport links than others.

My advice would be to visit, rent a car, and spend a week or so getting the know the area. Our reason for choosing this area was to be relatively close to english speaking schools, we have not been disappointed. Short term rents of flats is very cheap, so you could easily choose an area, rent a two/three bed flat for 300 Euros/month or so, and then take your time looking for somewhere to settle down.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Julie008 said:


> Hi
> This is my first posting..... So here goes, we are looking to buy a holiday home somewhere in the Vanencia province, but haven't really got a clue where, we would like to go inland, but no more than one hour from the Coast, we would prefer to be within walking distance of a town, we don't want to buy on an estate and would quite like a townhouse, we would like a town with some historical interest, and if possible a public swimming pool, we will have approx €100.000 to spend, we don't speak Spanish but we are going to start learning it
> Any advice would be greatly appreicated
> Many thanks


Have you seen this ............?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-classifieds/863474-villa-sale.html


----------

